# Seeking CPT Code for Vaginal Myomectomy



## paynemedbill (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello to all.  Operative notes read: D&C hysteroscopy with vaginal myomectomy and IUD removal.  I believe the correct CPT codes would be 58561 and 58562 with modifier 51.  Any and all suggestions and/or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## preserene (Aug 11, 2010)

1.Where is the D& C component of the surgery in your 58561 (Hysteroscopic D&C goes with 58558)
2. was it a polyp like *single* pedunculated myoma in the uterine cavity or multiple myomas?.
If it was like a polyp hanging towards the cavity/or and a single myoma, I would prefer for 58558 which includes D&C.
So, my preference is for *58558 and 58562*,  with a report from the physician about the details of the mass( either myoma or polyp whatever she documents) and a note saying  histopathology report awaited.
You can not convert the multiple myoma code into a myoma code especially when the description does not state the term as MYOMA /or MYOMATA; just my openion.
By the way all Hysteroscopic procedures are vaginal approach.
There is no separate code for hysteroscopic D&C alone !!??  Physician do not do that and absolutely no necessary for "alone' hysteroscopic D&C.
Where as it can be combined while the hysteroscopic procedures are intended for some thing else.  
 OR report D&C as a separate procedure as an additional code along with two codes. But  still I do not agree with *58561*being reported for a single myoma.
Diagnostic Code assigned?!


----------

